# Favorite movie openings



## Mr.Blonde (Oct 1, 2011)

Fairly simple question: what are your favorite movie opening scenes?

For me the best are the "I believe in America" scene from The Godfather,and the Apocalypse Now opening.Especially the latter.I always found it riveting:"The End" by The Doors eerily playing in while we observe Willard's torment.Truly brilliant.

On a more humoristic note,I also enjoy the shit out of this  :
[YOUTUBE]5xsaMcw69D8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Oct 1, 2011)

_Back to the Future, A New Hope, Batman, The Godfather, The Lion King, The Hunchback of Notre Dame, Citizen Kane,_ and _Raiders of the Lost Ark._

Got some obvious ones out of the way.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 1, 2011)

Mean Streets opening is the best opening


----------



## Sparrow (Oct 1, 2011)

Obligatory mention to Watchmen. The opening was the best part of the film, actually.


----------



## Huntress (Oct 1, 2011)

Blade Runner and Apocalypse Now and Eraserhead.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2011)

Inglorious Basterds had a nice opening.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 1, 2011)

la bamba, batman, indiana jones and the last crusades. the empire


----------



## Stunna (Oct 1, 2011)

_From Dusk Till Dawn._


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 1, 2011)

Piranha 3D.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 1, 2011)

It's not the very beginning-beginning scene, but when Luke arrives in Jabba's palace in _Return of the Jedi..._


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 1, 2011)

Off the top of my head ... Watchmen, Terminator 2: Judgement Day, Braddock: Missing in Action III.


----------



## Jena (Oct 2, 2011)

I think you bitches already posted every movie I was going to say.

Some other good ones:


----------



## Achilles (Oct 2, 2011)

No Pink Panther mention?

Who framed Roger Rabbit

Honey I blew up the kid.

Mrs Doubtfire (With one of the last Chuck Jones cartoons)

The Talented Mr. Ripley


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 2, 2011)

Seconding Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade: 
"You lost today kid, but that doesn't mean you got to like it."

[YOUTUBE]bKvU2DumWuk[/YOUTUBE]
"And in walks the biggest Mexican I've ever seen!"

[YOUTUBE]wQhwi8kk-dE[/YOUTUBE]
Simple, elegant, awesome

And of course:

[YOUTUBE]Bz2Ho62dVr0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wang Fire (Oct 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]vX07j9SDFcc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 2, 2011)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2 Opening Scene. It just gave me chills.


----------



## Matariki (Oct 2, 2011)

Blade. The nightclub scene


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 2, 2011)

No love for James Bond? The man has made an entire sub-genre out of movie intros.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 2, 2011)

I don't think the intent is opening titles (there is a thread for that somewhere) I think this is first scene.

Anyways I have 2 picks

One is *this*


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

I remember having a wtf face while I was watching that for the first time.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Oct 2, 2011)

The opening of "the Dark Knight" always stokes me up.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Oct 2, 2011)

Tropic Thunder's was just plain hilarious.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 2, 2011)

The Matrix' opening was pretty good imo.


----------



## Hαnnαh (Oct 2, 2011)

The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy.
Most definitely.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4WJlLNIsyY[/YOUTUBE]

watching this intro just makes you realise you are in for something epic


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Oct 2, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2 Opening Scene. It just gave me chills.





Stunna said:


> _Back to the Future, A New Hope, Batman, The Godfather, The Lion King, The Hunchback of Notre Dame, Citizen Kane,_ and _Raiders of the Lost Ark._
> 
> Got some obvious ones out of the way.



^ Pretty much these are my favorite movie openings.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Oct 3, 2011)

Blade 1 and 2.

Return of the Jedi "Luke's Entrance"

Heat

The Dark Knight

Inception

Terminator 2

True Lies

I am sure there are others that I can't think of at the moment.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 3, 2011)

2 Pages in and Goodfellas WASN'T mentioned? And Pulp Fiction? What crazy world am I living in?!?


----------



## Taleran (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't think of those 2 films in specific scenes they only exist as whole entities.


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 4, 2011)

Opening scene to A Few Good Men is pretty boss as well.


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 5, 2011)

Freddy vs Jason
Gangs of Newyork
Watchmen


----------



## Stunna (Oct 6, 2011)

The opening to Kill Bill volume one was bullcrap.


----------



## Huntress (Oct 6, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4WJlLNIsyY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> watching this intro just makes you realise you are in for something epic



Saigon............... shit...


----------

